# Nike vrs forged irons



## Steve Coll (Feb 9, 2015)

I recently managed to get a cracking deal on a new set of these irons - I know there a couple of years old now but I thought I'd share my findings with you. These are my first try of a forged iron after owning a set of Taylormade burner os irons previously , I was initially thinking these irons would be "too good for my handicap" being off 23 but seeing that they are a cavity back iron I thought I'd give them a try and I'm so glad I did.

i took these out for the first time today and my word they go , they have the Nippon 95 regular shaft in them and although they are supposed to be a high launch shaft they launch considerably lower than my previous set ( probably because the sole is only half the width of the Taylormades and are considerably lighter ) I found the feel so much nicer and the flight was quite low and penetrating and are a club length longer than my last set with the same lofts , chipping around the green was a lot better too as they had a nicer touch and feel and I didn't worry that the sole was going to catch on the turf like I did with my last set. If I had to say there was one thing I didn't like about them it would be the grips are a little slippy but that's easily solved , so there you have it I'm officially a forged man now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jacqueline (Feb 10, 2015)

But of course you wouldn't be moving the weights mid round now would you?


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 10, 2015)

Jacqueline said:



But of course you wouldn't be moving the weights mid round now would you?


Click to expand...

Theres no weights to move around on them


----------

